# Pre-1985 mtd snowflite 5/24



## Chris blum (1 mo ago)

I have a pre1985 mtd snowfllite 5-24 that I’m trying to find the bearing that goes between the impeller and the pulley the model # on the blower is s10-600a I talked to mtd and they cannot cross reference anything before 1985 if someone know a part # for that bearing or where to get one it would be appreciated


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you sure that's not a 310-600A?









Snowflite 5/24 Oil,Spark Plug & Model No.


i collected a couple old Snow Flites 5/24 model number is partly rubbed off, i can read 314 550 _ _ 0 A054B is this the model and serial number? i need a few dealer parts, but can't enter the right model number. need some carb linkage and the metal air boxes for both what oil and spark plug...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Posting a picture of your snowblower and the model tag would probably help your cause here.


----------



## Chris blum (1 mo ago)

db130 said:


> Are you sure that's not a 310-600A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





db130 said:


> Are you sure that's not a 310-600A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris blum (1 mo ago)

Chris blum said:


> I have a pre1985 mtd snowfllite 5-24 that I’m trying to find the bearing that goes between the impeller and the pulley the model # on the blower is s10-600a I talked to mtd and they cannot cross reference anything before 1985 if someone know a part # for that bearing or where to get one it would be appreciated





db130 said:


> Are you sure that's not a 310-600A?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris blum (1 mo ago)

View attachment 204250



db130 said:


> Are you sure that's not a 310-600A?





Chris blum said:


> I have a pre1985 mtd snowfllite 5-24 that I’m trying to find the bearing that goes between the impeller and the pulley the model # on the blower is s10-600a I talked to mtd and they cannot cross reference anything before 1985 if someone know a part # for that bearing or where to get one it would be appreciated


----------



## Chris blum (1 mo ago)

Chris blum said:


> View attachment 204252
> 
> 
> View attachment 204250





Chris blum said:


> View attachment 204252
> 
> 
> View attachment 204250


----------



## Chris blum (1 mo ago)




----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

take the bearring out to your local small engine shop.. they should be able to ID it well enough even without an actual model number...

but it does look like 310....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

So hear me out here.. I went to the other thread SBF thread that I mentioned on *post #2*

Went to the MTD archive site and plugged in the model # and serial # that was mentioned by @Grunt:

"Go to MTD's web site and enter 314550 in the model box, and A054B in the serial box to view the operator and parts list. I hope this is your machine."

Got myself an old looking owner's manual for a Snowflite 524. It may not be exact, but I bet it could be close.

On page 24 of that manual, here's a parts diagram:










How many pre-1985 MTD impeller bearing designs could there possibly be? Probably not many.

Page 25 of that manual has a part number and a description:










741-0310

There's a whole bunch of them on amazon/ebay.

Is the ID of that old bearing 3/4"? If so, it might be worth a chance taking a risk.

I even found an ebay link that has the dimensions of that part number









MTD- Auger Input shaft Bearing Replace 741-0309,941-0309 ,741-0310 ,941-0310 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MTD- Auger Input shaft Bearing Replace 741-0309,941-0309 ,741-0310 ,941-0310 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





*SPECS *
Height0.840" 
ID0.750" 
OD1.850"


----------



## Chris blum (1 mo ago)

Thank you for your help I ordered one off Amazon it’s gotta be the same one


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

look up a "SA204-12 " bearing. I just got one off Ebay for $10 shipped 
I compared it to the original and they are the same dimensions. Mine came with rubber seals instead of steel shields, which I consider a plus.


----------

